# The firing techniques of the militia's of Liberia



## syscom3 (Dec 14, 2005)

I was laughing so hard, I scared my neighbors dog!

"The Definitive Guide to Gangsta Hip-Hop Urban"?

http://www.ar15.com/forums/topic.html?b=1&f=5&t=414704&page=1


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 14, 2005)

Gotta remember guys, I was in Liberia, so this is alittle funnier to me than the norm... Great post syscom.... The dude with the life preserver is priceless...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 14, 2005)

Good stuff syscom. The guy with the life jacket was hiliarious!


----------



## evangilder (Dec 14, 2005)

I guess ammo must be cheap there, they seem to waste a lot of it!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 14, 2005)

> This Militiaman executes the one handed high overhead blind shot. It is often used to indicate that "Da Brizzles over there".



that's the best one!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 14, 2005)

Nah the Homeless man AA is the best. Awesome


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 14, 2005)

the spring out the mag. doesn't look real though.........


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 14, 2005)

I like the one where hes holding a feather duster.

last night when I saw that is when I lost control, and laughed so hard I scared my baby, my wife and the dog!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 14, 2005)

You don't need smart bombs to kill those guys.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Dec 15, 2005)

> I guess ammo must be cheap there, they seem to waste a lot of it!



I was thinking the same...funny but scary pictures at the same time.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 15, 2005)

Most of em had enough ammo to fill a couple of clips... Unfortunatly, just about everyone had an AK or FN, including 12 year old kids.... That place was nothing more than a cesspool full of turds...

Human life there = about $1.75.... Alot of raping and pillaging....


----------



## evangilder (Dec 15, 2005)

Sounds like about the last place anyone would want to be.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 15, 2005)

The place was almost as bad as Haiti evan, and as u know, that Op is what caused me to leave ST2 and become a civilian operator... Its very VERY difficult to shoot young kids, and once u start becoming used to it, its time to get out...


----------



## evangilder (Dec 16, 2005)

Understood.


----------

